# CycloDS Evolution v1.56 Beta 5



## XtremeCore (Dec 16, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> CycloDS Evolution v1.56 BETA 5 firmware has been released for testing, and this time with a special new feature! Changes include:
> 
> * Added Stealth Mode feature, fixes 4362, 4417, 4482, 4492 (see below)
> * Fixed problem with LCD brightness configuration
> ...




Link: http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12658


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 16, 2009)

So stealth mode = clean mode? Assuming I'm understanding it correctly.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow they made a code that made the rom think it was on a real cart and called it something stupid in attempt to regain it's never had over hyped glory.

EDIT:  1700th post.


----------



## XtremeCore (Dec 16, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> So stealth mode = clean mode? Assuming I'm understanding it correctly.



I think it's some sort of automated software crack to bypass recent anti-piracy protection ... looking at how cyclo is always great at this kind of stuffs.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 16, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Wow they made a code that made the rom think it was on a real cart and called it something stupid in attempt to regain it's never had over hyped glory.
> 
> EDIT:  1700th post.



God damnit Jakob, stop stealing stuff that I say -.-


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 16, 2009)

Does this mean Spirit Trcaks can run without being hacked?


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Dec 16, 2009)

Where is a link to download it please plus I can't register because it says I'm banned and I never even registered there before and it sucks because I can't even download it.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 16, 2009)

^ Try using a different e-mail.

Anyway... how come I, NeoKitai of the Team Cyclops Forums, have not noticed this!? (And how does DSi 0015 work?)

Since signatures are down- Please click on my card to go on my forum. *sigh*

EDIT: Spelling mistake.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Dec 16, 2009)

even that won't work for me it's very stupid I never registered there before I tried 3 different e-mails.


----------



## XtremeCore (Dec 16, 2009)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> Where is a link to download it please plus I can't register because it says I'm banned and I never even registered there before and it sucks because I can't even download it.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(TrapperKeeperX @ Dec 16 2009, 11:23 AM) even that won't work for me it's very stupid I never registered there before I tried 3 different e-mails.



Try using mailinator. I used that to sign up.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Dec 16, 2009)

never mind file trip has it http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=9074


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 16, 2009)

XtremeCore said:
			
		

> TrapperKeeperX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or use a proxy, as it's likely it was his IP that was banned too.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 16, 2009)

i guess rather than destroying small MG nests; deceive the HQ into thinking they've won the war and then exploit the situation
i bet this will work very well for all anti-piracy blocks unless they arent very sure how to implement it fully for future firmware updates(which is unlikely)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol Stealth Mode sounds really ninja like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, it's great to hear that Cyclo is still trying to step it up and keep it's customers happy! Hopefully this works against the new 400 piracy checks on every big game..


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 16, 2009)

My bets on Norm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well if this automated program is clean mode doesn't that mean no cheats, no rts, and no rtg. So Norm will win with compatibility since he will allow cheats?


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 16, 2009)

So does that mean tat games do not need fixes anymore.
Awesome 
BTW i dont have.


----------



## Rayder (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, Zelda ST seems to work fine now with the uncracked version.  Yay.

COP is completely ruined now.  It works, but whether you use the clean ROM or the cracked one, it's sluggish, cheat codes don't work (you can see and select them, they just don't work) and it attempts to "stealth" the cracked version too, which isn't necessary.

They need a way to bypass stealth mode when it activates on cracked games that don't need to be stealthed.

I've also read at the TC forums that some games activate stealth mode that didn't need it, further validating the need to bypass it if we want.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 16, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> So stealth mode = clean mode? Assuming I'm understanding it correctly.


Yeah, sounds like a clean mode also to me, which is not really a new mode. But for the cyclods evo, it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I run those games in clean mode also on my EZ5 v2 whith a kernel released in october 2007 !
BTW, i'm glad to see that cyclops team has adapted this mode to the cyclods evo. I will give a try on mine.

@Rayder : clean mode is made to emulate a game as closer as the retail one which mean to patch the arm bin the less as possible, so no feature like cheat, softreset ....

Now i have a question about this stealth mode, will it need a fast microSD card like it was the case for clean mode ?


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 16, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It isnt even clean mode, its being patched like normal just the enhanced features are disabled.


----------



## johnchan (Dec 16, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How exactly do you know this? Furthermore, if it is still being patched then how come the clean ROM's work, where as they fail on all other carts that apply patches (including AK2)?


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 16, 2009)

johnchan said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They work on AKAIO you douche, This re-patches parts of the original code back into place after the cyclods patched in code has executed, this bypasses some of the checks but definitely not all of them. This mode is a failure and i'm surprised they coded it this way to be honest. There are far easier and more compatible ways of coding a 'stealth' mode.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 16, 2009)

johnchan said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure (99% sure) he codes. He knows much more than we do (or at least more than I do, which is obvious).


----------



## Rayder (Dec 16, 2009)

My point was that it's auto-enabling stealth mode even on the cracked versions of games when it's absolutely not needed, not to mention I saw reports of stealth mode auto-enabling on games that didn't need stealth mode in the first place.  When this stealth mode is used on a game, the game will run sluggish. Cheat codes not working during stealth mode is just a sort of undesirable side-effect as far as I'm concerned.  My suggestion to TC is to either have stealth mode be enabled manually and not automatically, or implement a way to bypass it for cracked games.  Because it ruins COP as is.

They DO state that stealth mode is unoptimized at this point and is only in this beta for testing and feedback before being finalized. Regardless, I reverted back to the previous beta.  All the games I care about work using a cracked version of those games and I don't lose any functionality, like cheats and the enhanced menu, nor do I experience any sluggish gameplay.  The only issue I had with 1.56b4 was the brightness setting being disabled before booting a game, and there are very simple ways to workaround that.  It seems to me that 1.56b5 is truly a beta tester's update created for the express purpose of receiving feedback on the new stealth feature and not for anyone who actually plays the games.....which, just by being a beta release, is implied anyway.

I already figured what Normatt said about stealth mode NOT being a clean mode was the case before Normatt even said it, otherwise they would have called it clean mode instead of stealth mode.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 16, 2009)

Sticking to previous kernel.

It's still beta and needs alot of improvement, but i'm happy to see TC still is working on it


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah stealth mode sounds like a temp bypass gimmick; I do get what old Ray is saying. The fact that stealth mode is automatically enabled on all the roms is an indirect option you're given even if you didn't want it. 

I can see this being a new gimmick, its going to be mimic by other flashcard companies which might fail epically.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Ugh.

Why do they keep releasing betas? Just release something a little more useful... I know the nice thing about betas is that people can tell them about bugs and correct them, but TC only releases beta's and never a new full-fledged menu.

/non-Cyclo owner rant


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 16, 2009)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> never mind file trip has it http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=9074


Ah, I'm glad you noticed it. I forgot to reply back in this thread after uploading it.


----------



## vergessen (Dec 16, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Ugh.
> 
> Why do they keep releasing betas? Just release something a little more useful... I know the nice thing about betas is that people can tell them about bugs and correct them, but TC only releases beta's and never a new full-fledged menu.
> 
> /non-Cyclo owner rant




I have never understood why non cyclo users complain about it. Why does it need a new menu? the betas are just that betas, don't like it stick with stable or a previous beta. their own release notes explain it is a test, not optimized and will cause performance issues. Hardly sounds like something that is production.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 16, 2009)

Fack yeah, Cyclo team still rocks, now please stop with complaining that the CycloDS isn't the best anymore.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

+1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those that complain because the updates _seem_ to take ages:

Quality, not quantity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



400 posts


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 16, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Fack yeah, Cyclo team still rocks, now please stop with complaining that the CycloDS isn't the best anymore.


+1


----------



## XtremeCore (Dec 17, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Fack yeah, Cyclo team still rocks, now please stop with complaining that the CycloDS isn't the best anymore.



Besides, I feel that this stealthing thing looks quite promising to me.

And, perhaps it has created a new term for patching games. Rather than saying patch the game, we could use stealth the game


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 17, 2009)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it technically isn't the best anymore. While I still respect the flashcart and that it does have alot of features, I just think it's about to be surpassed if not already.

Also the fanboys who think Team cyclops are gods and can hack the DSi piss me off alot.


----------



## snarfo (Dec 17, 2009)

Might and Magic Clash of Heroes isn't working for me now... the Xenophobia cracked release was working fine on the previous beta, but using the Xen version or a clean ROM now results in a black screen after the first Elf training fight.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 17, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Adr990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah me too.


----------



## OunknownO (Dec 19, 2009)

snarfo said:
			
		

> Might and Magic Clash of Heroes isn't working for me now... the Xenophobia cracked release was working fine on the previous beta, but using the Xen version or a clean ROM now results in a black screen after the first Elf training fight.




same here...


----------



## leiger (Dec 26, 2009)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Does this mean Spirit Trcaks can run without being hacked?
> Spirit Tracks (USA) works fine - but not as a result of Stealth Mode. It was fixed independently and works, with the in-game enhanced features enabled.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather have a bug fix for a game that I want to play, than a shiny new menu that is just for aesthetic reasons. Although a new one would be great, the current GUI works perfectly fine and I have no complaints about it.


----------

